# My new 125 gal tank and stand build



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is my Build of my new 125 gal I am building the stand, and the canopy. I did the electrical inside the stand.

Future Inhabitants are going to be 15 Tropheus Bemba to start with and then I am going to add 10-15 more tropheus when I find a site to buy them from

The substrate is fine white sand from lowes.

It will have Texas holey rock and some other decorations.

Filtration is going to be a fluval Fx5 for the start and then I am going to add another smaller canister like a Rena XP3 or something similar.

Lighting is undecided yet.

There will also be 2 or 3 koralia pumps

the stand is frame with 2x4's with gold screws and carriage bolts the plywood is just some cheap plywood from lowes Stained with 2 coats of Minwax ebony stain and 2 coats of minwax fast drying polyurethane.

I put in four outlets built in the stand so I don't have to buy a power strip. My stepdad is an electrician so all the parts were free.

as of toady I have not started on the canopy but will start soon. and I am going on vacation soon so the tropheus will not move in until after I get back at the end of September

I would like any input or thoughts anyone has.

Thanks for looking.









this is what it started with









the start of the framing for the stand









Framing is done.


















put plywood on top and bottom of the stand.









starting to stain.









this is the pre stain I used.









this is the stain ebony minwax.









finished staining









the stand almost done with the tank on it. and filled with the sand.









My electrical work









more electrical

This is as far as I am today August 28, 2010

I will continue to update this post as I move forward with this project.

The fish will be in late September early October.

Thank you for looking through this.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey man really nice job so far. I'm currently working on a similar setup 125g and DIY stand. I haven't quite progressed as far as you yet. I like the idea of hardwiring a few receptacles inside the tank. Do you plan on putting some doors on the stand or leaving it open?

Great job


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am going to do doors but I am not sure yet if I want to just use plywood or do some sort of custom doors thats why it has no doors.

If you have any questions as you move forward you can email me.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you have all the weight sitting on the bolts or did you build it out some more before the plywood?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*jchild40* it is on the vertical studs and the bolts and screws basically hold it together.

thats is the best answer I have I do not really understand your question?

the vertical studs go to the ground and then the framing around holds them vertical.

I have it about half full of water and 100lbs of sand right now and it is good.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

It does! That's what I was asking, couldn't tell if the tank sat on the vertical studs or on the horizontal frame.


----------



## Arkansascichlids (Jul 25, 2010)

Awsome job man cant wait to see finished product


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks I am going to start on the canopy tomorrow.

*jchild40* I followed the DIY stand in the DIY section and then added a few things of my own to it.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great work!


----------

